# PC-CAB Programmierkabel Möller



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Hallo,

Was verbirgt sich im Programmierkabel PC-CAB von Möller.
Ist da im Inneren ein Schnittstellenumsetzer ?

Habe in meiner Unwissenheit bei ebay ein Kabel gekauft (siehe Foto).
Das funktioniert nicht. Ist sicherlich kein PC-CAB.
Wer kann das zuordnen.?


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

*Habe Foto vergessen !*

Wer kann dieses Kabel zuordnen ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2011)

Hi Rudi

Ich würde mal sagen, Das ist ein Easy-Programmierkabel.

Was suchst du denn, Das Kabel für die PSxxx?
Das ist ein umsetzer auf RS485.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Ich suche ein Kabel mit dem ich easy 400, 500, 600, 700 programmieren kann.
Dieses Kabel habe ich versucht mit einer easy 412 DC-RC und konnte keine Verbindung erstellen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2011)

Dann such den Fehler mal am PC,
RS232-Schnittstelle richtig eingestellt?
An der Software alles Richtig eingestellt?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Steuerung wurde richtig ausgewählt.
COM 1 und COM 2 probiert.
weiter läßt sich nichts einstellen. (oder doch ?)


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Hier die Einstellungen und Meldung.


----------



## mariob (14 April 2011)

Hallo,
sind 4800 Baud nicht ein wenig wenig oder ist das so dokumentiert?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Dieses Feld ist grau und läßt sich nicht einstellen !!??


----------



## Rudi (14 April 2011)

Ok, danke.
Hat sich geklärt.
Easy war defekt. Hat mit neuem Gerät funktioniert.


----------



## Ludewig (14 April 2011)

Nachtrag: PC-CAB steht auf meinem Adapter für die 800 und Konsorten.


----------

